# Can anybody tell me which is the best site for legit gear



## sk8erlyfe (Jul 4, 2017)

I haven't heard up in many years . I need to know some legit sites ...anybody please


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 4, 2017)

another asshole looking for legit genuine gear


----------



## sk8erlyfe (Jul 4, 2017)

I meant to say I haven't geared up in years .  Is there any legit gear sites


----------



## sk8erlyfe (Jul 4, 2017)

And yes I am asshole


----------



## sk8erlyfe (Jul 4, 2017)

So any suggestions


----------



## sk8erlyfe (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm not a ****ing fatfink can you please give some suggestions


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 4, 2017)

We're not a source board, Mate. If yer looking fer diet & training guidance, talk a bit about yer goals and experience and ye'll get good advice.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 4, 2017)

There's a good...  oh, you want legit gear.  I only know where to find bunk gear. 
As Savage said, that's not what this board is about.
Post a new member introduction and read the stickies.  Otherwise, you're better off on a different board.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 4, 2017)

Top Notch domestic here http://www.rushgears.com


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 4, 2017)

wtf is a fatfink?? lol.


----------



## Jaydub (Jul 4, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> wtf is a fatfink?? lol.



Was totally just about to ask this


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 4, 2017)

Jaydub said:


> Was totally just about to ask this



A fatfink is someone we provide a list of legit sites for gear to.  Too bad the op isn't one.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 4, 2017)

Did you try tiller labs?  I think the sight is 

www. LNE.com


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 4, 2017)

Gear ......


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 4, 2017)

http://www.active.com/cycling/articles/a-breakdown-of-bike-gears

Here ya go.


----------



## Solomc (Jul 4, 2017)

https://www.quora.com/How-do-6-gears-18-gears-and-21-gears-affect-the-ride-on-a-cycle

more gear cycle help


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 4, 2017)

www.dea.gov


----------



## Solomc (Jul 4, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> www.dea.gov



Lmfao best post


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 4, 2017)

These guys are screwing with you.  They know that shopping for bicycle parts online is dumb.
You want to make friends with local cyclists, guys with Speedos and goggles, and they can help you find a local hookup.  Yeah, you might get an 8-speed when you're after a 10-speed, but it's still safer than online.


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 5, 2017)

Fat Fink.   lol


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 6, 2017)

Your mom legitly shifted my gear in her mouth at her site. Twas an awesome sight


----------



## PFM (Jul 6, 2017)

I run GNC T Booster for all my big muscles.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 7, 2017)

Do people start threads like this because they think that nobody else had the bright idea to just ask?


----------

